# Jasmin tea



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I am beginning to find that Jasmin tea has a positive effect on my digestion in general.I need to experiment some more, but recently I dared to eat a piece of cake (one of my 1000000000000 forbidden foods)and immediately afterwards I drank alot of Jasmin tea and....no pain, no fatigue, no nausea, no stomach rumblings!Maybe it was just a coincidence, but usually even two bites of a forbidden food will have a drastic effect on me.Anybody else tried this?


----------



## dsingh3 (Sep 1, 2009)

Not tried it before but i will do now.Thanks


----------

